
Fox Set to Take Majority of National Geographic - sparkystacey
http://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/09/09/us/politics/ap-us-national-geographic-fox.html?referrer=&_r=0
======
reportingsjr
Wow, that is really disappointing to hear. The magazine has always been very
high quality while the network has been.. ok.

Time will tell how the magazine fairs.

~~~
nindalf
Hey, I think you meant "fares". I'll delete this comment once you see it.

~~~
reportingsjr
I knew it didn't look right, but didn't have time to look it up! I can't edit
it now, but thanks for the heads up.

------
secfirstmd
Well, it can't honestly get much worse than the NG network currently is.

Thank god for the likes of the BBC who still make good programming
documentaries about nature (David Attenborough) and science (Brian Cox).

~~~
sparkystacey
Yes it can. Just think about Global Warming. This is bad business for Rupert
Murdoch, so NG will not be covering it, or worse, will be slanting it toward
the delusion it isn't a problem. Everything that organization touches is a
propaganda machine for Rupert's investments. It's a sad day for science and
nature.

